# Do our wives know our guitars?



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Do the ladies in our lives really pay attention to our guitars? 

I want to buy a new acoustic, bring it home, leave it out, and take the acoustic being replaced out of the lineup and put it away in its case. Long as they are both natural shade spruce tops.......I'm thinking it should go undetected.

Comments? Has anyone played this game?


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Dont go there !!!! LOL, seriously better to bite the bullet right away than later on.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

My wife has a Hawk eye on everything that comes in the door. Luckily she just usually comments either pretty, or pretty ugly. She likes Les Pauls so I’m good.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I have 3 acoustics and my wife knows only one-the 1996 Larrivee L 05 she bought me as a gift in 1996.

Should I sell or trade this guitar,I will have to move out.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

You really need to read the G.A.S. book. It's hilarious. I recall one guy bought a music store so he could hide his stash. In answer to your question, I first need to ask one. Does your wife readily recognize her vehicle by what it is or by the color? If it's the latter, you're good to go with your plan.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

My wife had a non-negotiated rule: every instrument I buy she can buy a pet. I'm down to two guitars and a few pianos. We have no house pets but she has three horses. There is no question whose is the more expensive hobby.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I have no reason to lie to my wife about my purchases.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> I want to buy a new acoustic, bring it home, leave it out, and take the acoustic being replaced out of the lineup and put it away in its case. Long as they are both natural shade spruce tops.......I'm thinking it should go undetected.


Does the new one come with a case? If so, where do you put the cases?? Cases are easy to detect (and count!)


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

My wife doesn't like all the space it takes up, but has no issue with the instruments themselves. I just picked up a Silver Falcon, there's no hiding that baby, lol.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> Do the ladies in our lives really pay attention to our guitars?
> 
> I want to buy a new acoustic, bring it home, leave it out, and take the acoustic being replaced out of the lineup and put it away in its case. Long as they are both natural shade spruce tops.......I'm thinking it should go undetected.
> 
> Comments? Has anyone played this game?


My wife would know. I know someone from this forum who had several Teles all same finish and several acoustics all looking similar, kept in the closet and he'd bring them out one at a time so the wife wouldn't know how many. 
Not that I haven't been less than forthcoming early on in my 33 year marriage. But my policy now is to be completely honest about what I have. My guitars are major purchases costing about the same or more than a decent 2 or 3 year old car. I think they should be discussed and decided between both of us. Even for smaller purchases (pedals, accessories) costing between $100 and $700 I may not ask for permission but I will definitely make my wife aware of the purchase. If we are both off making expensive purchases with out discussing or letting each other know it wouldn't be long for financial ruin.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I had over 90% of my gear prior to my wife coming into my life.

She knows about 20% of the gear i bought in the last 4 years since she was present at the time deals presented themselves. She gives me a hard time with the 20% so, no reason to fill her in on the rest... 

It all looks the same to her and i allready rotate my stuff on a reg basis so she has no clue as to what I have... keep them confused...


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

My darling wife knows I'm passionate about vintage gear and makes a sincere effort to ask about anything I'm doting over at any given time. I know she hasn't the slightest clue of what I dither on about but her willingness to ask is still charming and it's one of the many things I love about her. For my part, I show the same genuine interest in her hobbies but am equally ignorant about the specifics of what she enjoys doing by herself.

That said, I keep a separate account for gear that she's privy to via online banking. I never intentionally hide any of those acquisitions and, on those occasions when some modest ROI is realized, we discuss how to best enjoy that benefit together (e.g. dinner out, small purchase, savings toward a trip, etc). Works for us


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

No, she doesn't. 

She could recall the two Fury guitars, because we drove to Saskatoon both times to get them in person, so she knew Glenn.

Other than that, she couldn't care less.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

My wife is usually the one telling me to go for it when I find something I like. A guitar she would notice, but there's a reason I keep all the pedals on display in an uncountable colourful array of little square boxes.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

It's not that I'm trying to hide a guitar purchase.

The acoustic I want to replace is one she bought me for my birthday probably 15+ years ago. Can I do a presto-chango without being detected? That's the question. I want her to think the guitar I play every day is the one she bought me.

Playing with fire?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Swervin55 said:


> one guy bought a music store so he could hide his stash.


Now he has to convince her the biz is making money... good luck!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Frenchy99 said:


> I had over 90% of my gear prior to my wife coming into my life.
> 
> She knows about 20% of the gear i bought in the last 4 years since she was present at the time deals presented themselves. She gives me a hard time with the 20% so, no reason to fill her in on the rest...
> 
> It all looks the same to her and i allready rotate my stuff on a reg basis so she has no clue as to what I have... keep them confused...


They say GAS is not a fatal disease, but we have one member who may prove otherwise...


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Swervin55 said:


> You really need to read the G.A.S. book. It's hilarious. I recall one guy bought a music store so he could hide his stash. In answer to your question, I first need to ask one. Does your wife readily recognize her vehicle by what it is or by the color? If it's the latter, you're good to go with your plan.


yes, she constantly is walking up to the wrong vehicle, as long as it's the right colour.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

HOLEEEY!!! I read this thread to my wife and she said: 

"I have a GAS confession to make. I bought myself a birthday present yesterday." 

https://www.moogmusic.com/products/etherwave-theremins/theremini


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

KapnKrunch said:


> HOLEEEY!!! I read this thread to my wife and she said:
> 
> "I have a GAS confession to make. I bought mysef a birthday present yesterday."
> 
> https://www.moogmusic.com/products/etherwave-theremins/theremini


I think I'm in love…


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Well, she knows I have "too many", but I love almost each one as a graal quest !
She does not pay attention I need many particularly to keep some in alternate tunings.
She saw those delivered to my home as I had to unboxe them... but I got some in while she was out.
She saw each one a day or another... Did she count them ? I do not know.
She finally told me : 
"This ("GAS") is your one and only vice, so why should I bother as far as it makes you happy ?"
She once kindly recognized she also has some silly counterparts I never argued against.
On my side, I could get some money back should I decide to sell those I play the less.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Lincoln said:


> yes, she constantly is walking up to the wrong vehicle, as long as it's the right colour.


My neighbour refers to his guitars by colour so as far as his wife is concerned he has a red one, a brown one, a black one, etc...so long as he replaces the red one with another red one she won't know if it's a new Custom Shop or an old Squier.

Good luck!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Oh man, don't lie, cheat, deceive, or connive, it's bad karma, and the guitar might suffer in the mojo department.

Times ain't good for expenditures. Covid-19 has kicked the shit out of my income and I don't qualify for benefits. Mrs. Mooh will be on lay-off for the summer. The last time the subject of another guitar came up was earlier today...not really serious about it, but it came up...with no drama. Sure, it's a little different when I rely on guitar to make a living (as opposed to being a hobbyist), but I have lots and I don't need another to make more money. All it takes is the exchange of W5 rationale and a mutual understanding that I take it easy on the finances for a while. Generally she's an enabler. Historically, she's bought me lots of guitars, Beneteau 12 string acoustic, Fender Aerodyne, Kala tenor, Dobro, House 6 string acoustic, based on my musings. I remember when I bought the Moon mandolin to replace the tinny sounding piece of crap I had before it. She actually said she wished I'd buy anything that sounded better than that tinny sounding piece of crap. 

Yes, she has a sister but they've been estranged for 30 years. Sorry guys.

Always marry an enabler.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

johnnyshaka said:


> My neighbour refers to his guitars by colour so as far as his wife is concerned he has a red one, a brown one, a black one, etc...so long as he replaces the red one with another red one she won't know if it's a new Custom Shop or an old Squier.
> 
> Good luck!


that's what I was thinking. She knows her electric shapes, tele, strat, LP, SG, but acoustics are all about the same shape. Spruce top, darker back & sides.......they all look sort of alike. The difference between 6 strings & 12 strings would be noticeable of course. Cut away or dred? I'm not sure she'd notice, long as they are the same colour.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Lincoln said:


> It's not that I'm trying to hide a guitar purchase.
> 
> The acoustic I want to replace is one she bought me for my birthday probably 15+ years ago. Can I do a presto-chango without being detected? That's the question. I want her to think the guitar I play every day is the one she bought me.
> 
> Playing with fire?


Yes.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> Playing with fire?


What @bw66 ...again and louder.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Not going there. LMAO You can ask @marcos LOL


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

OK @marcos or @Chito ...One of you has to finish this story!


----------



## Davestp1 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

One of my amps was delivered to his house. Been there since March. Let's leave it at that. LOL


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

I have so many she would never have a clue. Fortunately, my girlfriend loves my playing and thinks it is sort of cool that I have more guitars than she has shoes.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Chito said:


> Not going there. LMAO You can ask @marcos LOL


LOL, no comment


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Lincoln said:


> The acoustic I want to replace is one she bought me for my birthday probably 15+ years ago. Can I do a presto-chango without being detected? That's the question. I want her to think the guitar I play every day is the one she bought me.
> 
> Playing with fire?


This changes everything...

I say you have to die with it and get buried with it aswell !


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> Do the ladies in our lives really pay attention to our guitars?
> 
> I want to buy a new acoustic, bring it home, leave it out, and take the acoustic being replaced out of the lineup and put it away in its case. Long as they are both natural shade spruce tops.......I'm thinking it should go undetected.
> 
> Comments? Has anyone played this game?


The key to success in this charade is to ensure you have enough guitars in the herd to effectively conceal the new ones.

No, I have never tried this approach.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

My wife plays acoustic and owns more of them than I do. As for my electrics, she's never given me any grief about buying any gear as long as we have the money for it. About 6 months ago I was whining about regretting selling my Tele years ago. She started sending me every Tele ad she could find on Marketplace and Kijiji. Life is good.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Frenchy99 said:


> This changes everything...
> 
> I say you have to die with it and get buried with it aswell !


that's what I was afraid of.


----------



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

My wife got the following Trivial Pursuit question wrong: “The Les Paul guitar is a Fender or a Gibson?”
Nuff said!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Sort of...


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

bluehugh2 said:


> My wife got the following Trivial Pursuit question wrong: “The Les Paul guitar is a Fender or a Gibson?”
> Nuff said!


I just asked my wife this question. She got it right! (and I don't own a Les Paul)


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I tell my wife what I paid for my guitars. Then I tell her the values to make sure she doesn't undercut herself if I pass before her.
Her favourite is this '91/7 ish (missing label) Epi EO-2EB


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Lincoln said:


> I just asked my wife this question. She got it right! (and I don't own a Les Paul)


Her odds were 50/50.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

KapnKrunch said:


> Her odds were 50/50.


good point


----------



## Everton FC (Dec 15, 2016)

Quick answer; 

No.

She knows I have them. She sees me playing them. But that's about it - though she did comment when I scored the old Kay hollow body for free; "What's that?"

My wife's the ultimate keeper!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

My g/f says what I do with my money is my business, as long as it ain't heroin or coke. Then it becomes her business (not a problem).

She actually enabled me in buying my Lowden - I was struggling with justifying that purchase but no regrets now. And she knows most of my guitars. She often asks which of 'my girls' (her term, not mine) I'm taking out on any given night. She notices the differences, but most of them are out on display, either in the guitar room or the living room.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

My wife is my enabler. The rule is: Buy the guitar(s) I really want and don't settle for anything less.
She knows what I have, what they cost, and has bought guitars for me.

I have the BEST wife


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

Lincoln said:


> Do the ladies in our lives really pay attention ... ?


Yes. 

Maybe it will go undetected for a while. Who knows. But if/when she does find out then the question's gonna be, "What else have you been buying / doing / getting that I don't know about?" And then the suspicion and microscopic examination begins.

Does she play the game with you? If yes and if you both have fun with it then more power to ya. 

j


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Are there any women on GC? 
Just curious.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

zztomato said:


> Are there any women on GC?
> Just curious.


Yes Lola.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

zztomato said:


> Are there any women on GC?
> Just curious.


others come and go when they get their questions answered..


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

I love that meme that says "If I die, please don't let my wife sell my guitars for what I told her I paid for them". Many wives can't tell one model from another so my strategy is buy them all the same colour and just leave one out and rotate . Seriously, most wives I know don't care as long as the bills get paid, the house is not overrun with gear and the husband makes absolutely NO comments about the wife's spending habits . 

On a more serious note though, as we all get older, it's a good idea to have some sort of inventory and valuation with records on the cloud somewhere and have a trusted and knowledgeable friend available to liquidate if the unexpected happens. I have a friend who had a good buddy of his pass unexpectedly and his widow called upon him to liquidate his gear to make money to help support the kids, which was good, since it was worth way more than she suspected.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Permanent Waves said:


> I love that meme that says "If I die, please don't let my wife sell my guitars for what I told her I paid for them". Many wives can't tell one model from another so my strategy is buy them all the same colour and just leave one out and rotate . Seriously, most wives I know don't care as long as the bills get paid, the house is not overrun with gear and the husband makes absolutely NO comments about the wife's spending habits .
> 
> On a more serious note though, as we all get older, it's a good idea to have some sort of inventory and valuation with records on the cloud somewhere and have a trusted and knowledgeable friend available to liquidate if the unexpected happens. I have a friend who had a good buddy of his pass unexpectedly and his widow called upon him to liquidate his gear to make money to help support the kids, which was good, since it was worth way more than she suspected.


Exactly. Long as the bills are getting paid, collecting a "few" guitars & amps is a lot better than us hanging out in bars or casinos every night of the week. That old "lesser of two evils" thing.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Lincoln said:


> It's not that I'm trying to hide a guitar purchase.
> 
> The acoustic I want to replace is one she bought me for my birthday probably 15+ years ago. Can I do a presto-chango without being detected? That's the question. I want her to think the guitar I play every day is the one she bought me.
> 
> Playing with fire?


Well now that I have something on you....about those Amps Dave......


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Dorian2 said:


> Well now that I have something on you....about those Amps Dave......


That output transformer I was waiting for came in today! Dam quick shipping by NextGen


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Doug Gifford said:


> My wife had a non-negotiated rule: every instrument I buy she can buy a pet. I'm down to two guitars and a few pianos. We have no house pets but she has three horses. There is no question whose is the more expensive hobby.


My 15 guitars equal our one horse, for sure.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I read parts of this thread to my bride. She was amused, and we reminisced about our experiences.

Several years ago an acquaintance told me to take a look under his sofa. In an old case was a Lloyd Loar era Gibson mandolin that belonged to another acquaintance. These two took turns hiding their purchases at each others homes and studios so that they could fool their spouses. It's kind of fucked up but what the hey, if your marriage is that delicate and you're that desperate, who am I to judge.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

I met my wife 51 years ago in a bar my band was playing in. She knew who and what I was going in the door and grudgingly accepted that part of me. She never had any problem with the guitars it was the places that they took me in my younger years that she wasn't all that keen on. These days I'm home all day and in bed by ten and she's finally content.


----------



## ottawa_adam (Feb 23, 2019)

I'm not a hetero so I don't have the same issues as some of you gentlemen.

That said, even at my age, if my mom ever gets a whiff that I'm looking at a new guitar, I don't hear the end of it and get the usual mom speech of "if you have so much money to spend then why .... ".

Different scenario, similar results. 

Seriously, though I never understood hiding stuff from a partner. Even when I was shacked up, I would be all excited about buying something new and share that excitement with my ex. I wasn't playing guitar back then but, knowing my personality, I would likely play the crap out of each one for him to show him the distinct differences, even if he couldn't hear or sense them as I could.


----------



## doblander (Dec 8, 2019)

Lincoln said:


> Do the ladies in our lives really pay attention to our guitars?
> 
> I want to buy a new acoustic, bring it home, leave it out, and take the acoustic being replaced out of the lineup and put it away in its case. Long as they are both natural shade spruce tops.......I'm thinking it should go undetected.
> 
> Comments? Has anyone played this game?


Oh yes! What else is a man to do! Be truthful (such a guilt inducing term) and go thru life with one guitar and one amp? If acquisitions are to be made with prior spousal consultation, there is (in many cases) a shocking lack of understanding! So to avoid situations where I might be required to, you know, lie, I wheel and deal silently. I believe that it would be better if I sold some of my acquisitions. Buy some sell some. But I review them and find that every one of my cheapo entry level guitars is a keeper for some reason. I really do treasure each of the 30 or so. I use them in rotation in my basement and it's a bit like NGD each time I bring out the next in line. Huge enjoyment from my guitars and amps HUGE! I shim necks, level frets, lower the action, I set them up to where you really good players would be impressed. But my wife of 51 years shakes her head and gives me a bawling out from time to time. I know shes right, but dammit I could be wasting time, drinking heavily (cocoa) in a seniors centre somewhere, late for meals, bla, bla. But no, I'm in our basement strumming, fixing, refinishing guitars. I'm at home, available on demand for errands. So I will continue my deceitful pursuit of the hobby/obsession that makes my retirement absolutely wonderful.​


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Sing her a love song with her name incorporated into it.
'_This new guitar inspired me to play this for you_'.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

I find it’s helpful to not have them all in 1 room.
Keep 1 or 2 in every room of the house and cycle them around.
It’s harder to notice a new one or three that way.
FYI my wife noticed the new firebird almost immediately...

Nathan


----------



## gevans378 (Oct 12, 2006)

I’ve been really fortunate. My partner has been very supportive of my guitar collection. At one time I had a byline that said “my partner can correctly guess 52% of my gear on a spot quiz.” Things have changed a bit since we downsized — she’s asked me to keep the collection to eight at the condo. Its the cases that drive her nuts — we struggle for space for the cases. Luckily I own my own business and my rehearsal space is in the basement so I store gear there as well. Although my staff have started to refer to the space as my “music store” so I guess I’m in a similar situation as an earlier post . . .


----------



## slag banal (May 4, 2020)

Made the mistake of trading in the wedding present I asked her to buy me back when we were poor. Ibanez AM 50. Oops...


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

My wife and I share all accounts, so yeah she knows.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

slag banal said:


> Made the mistake of trading in the wedding present I asked her to buy me back when we were poor. Ibanez AM 50. Oops...


I traded my wife's truck for my beloved Telecaster last year, and gave it to myself as a Christmas present from her. She was not pleased.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

My wife would know a new guitar. She noticed new bongos for f's sake! I had a cheap set of bongos. I bought them at the Stratford L&M while we were there seeing a show at the Festival ages ago. They were dirt cheap, she just rolled her eyes. A few years ago they crapped out. The cheap cast... err... aluminum?? brackets for the tuners all started to snap. When I went to replace them with a better set, l figured all they had to be was red, with black trim, and of course tan skins. I never play bongos. They only ever come out when another musician is over and the drinks are flowing. It had to be at least 6 months between seeing the old and the new, and probably a year between laying eyes on the old ones before that. My buddy was over about a week after I bought them. She instantly said "are those new?". Even my "drummer" buddy (who played the old crappy ones) didn't realize until she pointed in out. 
So ya... I had to come clean when I came home with the Koa, as all my others are either natural spruce, cedar or a burst.


----------



## Larrivee (Nov 16, 2014)

I have to add here a paraphrased signoff from a watch forum member that I once read. He wrote "My greatest fear is that when I die my wife will sell my [guitars] for what I told her I paid for them."

I totally get that guy's approach. My theory is why bore her with stuff she isn't really interested in (though like StevieMac, she is very supportive of my "hobby" and quite happy to have me tell her about my stuff - I have the strong sense, though, that in her mind all she hears is "yadda, yadda, yadda").

I now may have to change my avatar as she'll recognize our old dog in it and know this is me. Uh oh.


----------

